# ide auswahl



## neuling006 (28. Apr 2005)

hallo wollte mal fragen welche ide ihr empfehlen würdet. fange gerade an mit java.
netbeans, eclipse oder jdeveloper
mfg


----------



## AlArenal (28. Apr 2005)

Im Grunde empfehle ich Eclipse. Allerdings hat man anfangs erstmal gut damit zu tun mit der IDE klarzukommen, Java ist dann erstmal sekundär 

Schau dir am besten alle mal in Ruhe an und entschiede ausm Bauch heraus. Mit Eclipse kannste erstmal nichts in GUI zusammenstöpseln. Das mag man als Nachteile emfpinden, zwiingt einen aber dazu such wirklich von Beginn an damit zu beschäftigen, wie GUI in Java funktioniert.


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Apr 2005)

Als Anfänger?
Besorge dir das J2SDK 1.4.2 oder das J2SDK 1.5, die dazugehörige API-Doc und einen gut gehenden Texteditor. Das muss für die ersten 14 Tage bis 4 Wochen deines "Java-Lebens" reichen.
Danach kannst du dir Programme wie JCreator oder den JavaEditor angucken.
Mit NetBeans, Eclipse, JBuilder etc., die eher was für Fortgeschrittene bzw. Profis sind, kannst du dich später befassen. Sie nehmen dem Programmierer zwar einige Arbeit ab, aber nicht das Denken. Es ist wichtig, dass die Grundkenntnisse von Java fest sitzen.
Links zu den genannten Programmen findest du in unserer JLiB.


----------



## bellmann29 (28. Apr 2005)

Hi,

lerne auch die ersten "Hello World" - Beispiele von der Konsole aus zu compilieren bzw. von Konsole aus auszuführen.
Das kann so manch einer gar nicht. Ich kenne jedenfalls einige die immer einen "Kompilieren" - Button brauchen. 
"Cracks" halt.

Viel Erfolg auch.


----------



## Roar (28. Apr 2005)

neuling006 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> fange gerade an mit java.
> netbeans, eclipse oder jdeveloper



lass die finger von dem zeug oder du lernst java nie  :noe:


----------



## bygones (29. Apr 2005)

Des weiteren bitte ich dich die Suchfunktion zu nutzen bzw. hier in dem Unterforum ein bisschen surfen - man findet da genügend threads dazu....

/closed


----------

